
IPhone/iPad apps are for making money and the web is for innovating - superduper
http://atomicrobotdesign.com/blog/general/iphoneipad-apps-are-for-making-money-and-the-web-is-for-innovating/
======
jacoblyles
>There won’t be any Googles or Twitters showing up first as an iPhone app.

That is so, so wrong. The ubiquity of smart phones means that a large portion
of people have a networked, location-aware computing device with them at all
times. If you can't think of a game changing app with that (especially adding
background processes), then you aren't trying

Granted, most developers are just trying to turn a quick buck with a minimum
viable product in the app store. Short-term utility maximization says that is
what they should build. But there is room for ambitious projects that will
change the way we live. All it takes is a developer with an idea and the guts
to go big.

------
stcredzero
Take a look at the Popplet iPad app. I think this would support most of the
functionality of Microsoft Courier, but in a multitouch friendly way. It also
needs a web component to be a killer app.

I'd say this is either real innovation, or at least the packaging of
innovation for a larger audience.

------
joe24pack
.. site appears to be down with database problems (???).

------
jawngee
"Error establishing a database connection" - pretty innovative.

------
keltex
The title should have been:

iPhone/iPad apps are for Apple making money and the web is for innovating

Other people might make money too, but Apple will make money.

~~~
silvestrov
Enough with the anti-fanboi fanboism.

Apple Chief Financial Officer Peter Oppenheimer: "Regarding the App Store and
iTunes stores, we are running those a bit over break even, and that hasn't
changed."

[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/01/26/app_store_wild...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/01/26/app_store_wildly_successful_but_not_hugely_profitable_for_apple.html)

~~~
drewp
'Break even' doesn't mean they aren't making money, right? All we can conclude
is that they have structured their accounting to say that the amount they're
spending on the stores (whatever that means) is almost as much as the stores
bring in.

